# When should we expect our 1099



## tootsie (Sep 12, 2015)

Thank u for your time


----------



## Emmanuel12 (Jan 6, 2016)

Mid January or towards the end


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

by law it must be sent to you no later than Jan 31.

so you will see it at the end of this month.


----------

